# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Cfare vendesh te bukura te vizitoj ne Shqiperi per pushime?

## presariopresari

Jam nje i ri dhe duke mos pasur shume njohuri per vendet turistike ne Shqiperi dhe si te shkosh atje do doja ndihmen tuaj. 

Do doja te vizitoja sa me shume vende (duke perfshire te gjithe llojet e turizimit, malor, bregdetar ne jug dhe veri te Shqiperise etj). Mendoj qe qendrimi te jete disa ore deri ne 2-3 dite ne varesi te vendit.

Nga eksperienca personale cilat jane rekomandimet tuaja?

Ju lutem pervec emrit te vendit te na ndihmoni edhe me info te tjera si: 

- nisja behet nga Tirana dhe cfare qytetesh duhet te kalosh per te shkuar atje; 
- cfare hoteli rekomandoni per te fjetur, 
- lokali te preferuar ne ate zone, 
- cfare kosto mund te shkoje 
- dhe info te tjera (eksperienca te viteve te fundit ne menyre qe edhe referencat te jene me te sakta). 

Udhetimin mendoj ta bej me makine (nisja nga Tirana). 

Faleminderit paraprakisht.

----------


## inez

Une te rekomandoj te besh gjithe rivieren e jugut. Nisesh nga Tirana, shkon ne Vlore, aty te rekomandoj te rrish te hotelet tek uji i ftohte, tek kalaja (Liro(ish rezidence qeveritare, Jonufra, Nimfa etj), qe te kesh mundesi te besh plazh ne uje te ftohte (tek jonufra) dhe ne radhime (do te sugjeroja per jeten e nates st. tropez, mojito). pastaj vazhdon rrugen anes bregut dhe ndalo ca ore per plazh ne orikum. Ngjit llogarane, nese ta ka qefi per klime malore, ne maje te llogarase ka ca vileta druri shume te bukura,eshte si tip kompleksi, e mund te qendrosh aty nje nate, ushqimet i ke shume te mira dhe tradicionale. (nese je tip aventurieri aty ne pyllin e llogarase ke ca kerpudha magjike.. lol). 
Vazhdo pastaj udhetimin, e direkt ne zbritje te llogarase, ne fshatin vuno, ke plazhin e Jalit, plazhi fantastik por dhe per jeten e nates eshte edhe folie marine qe cdo fundjave bejne beach foam party. E vecante : gjiri i akuariumit, shkohet vetem me kembe. Ke restorante te mira si Juvenilja al mare, dhe Era.
 Ne vazhdim te rruges drejt jugut, mos le pa pare Dhermiun e vjeter, i quajtur ndryshe Drimadhe. Per te fjetur ka menyra nga me te lirat : cadra kampingjesh me cmime 10 mij lek te vjetra nata, perfshire ketu dhe mengjesin e darken, e deri tek viletat e kompleksit buze detit qe shkojne cmimet deri ne 50 mij lek te vjetra nata. Nese do isha si ty, do e llogarisja qe dhermiu tme kapte dite fundjave, pasi ne darke tek Lollipop at the beach behet nami..  :shkelje syri: 
Do sugjeroja qe pastaj te shkoje ne himare, mund te gjesh shtepi me qera me vlere 30 mij lek te vjetra nata, ne himare te sugjeroj te rrish 3 nete, dhe meqe je me makine te levizesh nje dite ne plazhin e livadhit (mos ler pa shkuar ne Blue bay beach), e nje dite ne plazhin e Llamanit (i cilesuar nga new york times si nje 50 nga plazhet me te bukura ne bote). Nje dite tjeter mund te qendrosh brenda ne himare. 
Ne vazhdim te udhetimit, ske si te lesh pa shkuar ne Sarande ( perfshire plazhet e borshit, ksamilit, pasqyrat). per restorante spo ndalem me detaje se restorantet andej i marin personelin nga Tirana, dhe shume kuzhiniere italiane. Kshuqe mos ia ki merakun ushqimit. 
Kete udhetim pergjate rivieres un shpresoj qe ta bej perseri sivjet per te 7-tin vit radhazi, dhe qe sme eshte merzitur aspak, perkundraziii. Jugu jone eshte nje mrekulli qe sduhet humbur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Toffee

Ti qenke agjensi udherimesh moj goce...  :perqeshje:

----------


## inez

> Ti qenke agjensi udhe*T*imesh moj goce...


thjesht po pershkruaj pushimet qe bej un cdo vit, e kam shume vende te tjera, po ketu i rash cik si shkurt  :perqeshje:

----------


## Toffee

> thjesht po pershkruaj pushimet qe bej un cdo vit, e kam shume vende te tjera, po ketu i rash cik si shkurt


Pse moj ishe e frymezuar per te shkruar telenovela kshu?  :perqeshje: 
Duhet te vij ne Shqiperi se ka kaq vite e spo bej nje pushim te hajrit..

----------


## inez

> Pse moj ishe e frymezuar per te shkruar telenovela kshu?
> Duhet te vij ne Shqiperi se ka kaq vite e spo bej nje pushim te hajrit..


telenovela ndoshta jo, por ndonje serial te vogel e te lezetshem e kisha qare..  :perqeshje: 
Ashtu beja.. merri shenim keto qe shkrova une, dhe shikoji here pas here qe te dish ku te vesh  :perqeshje:

----------


## mia@

> Une te rekomandoj te besh gjithe rivieren e jugut. Nisesh nga Tirana, shkon ne Vlore, aty te rekomandoj te rrish te hotelet tek uji i ftohte, tek kalaja (Liro(ish rezidence qeveritare, Jonufra, Nimfa etj), qe te kesh mundesi te besh plazh ne uje te ftohte (tek jonufra) dhe ne radhime (do te sugjeroja per jeten e nates st. tropez, mojito). pastaj vazhdon rrugen anes bregut dhe ndalo ca ore per plazh ne orikum. Ngjit llogarane, nese ta ka qefi per klime malore, ne maje te llogarase ka ca vileta druri shume te bukura,eshte si tip kompleksi, e mund te qendrosh aty nje nate, ushqimet i ke shume te mira dhe tradicionale. (nese je tip aventurieri aty ne pyllin e llogarase ke ca kerpudha magjike.. lol). 
> Vazhdo pastaj udhetimin, e direkt ne zbritje te llogarase, ne fshatin vuno, ke plazhin e Jalit, plazhi fantastik por dhe per jeten e nates eshte edhe folie marine qe cdo fundjave bejne beach foam party. E vecante : gjiri i akuariumit, shkohet vetem me kembe. Ke restorante te mira si Juvenilja al mare, dhe Era.
>  Ne vazhdim te rruges drejt jugut, mos le pa pare Dhermiun e vjeter, i quajtur ndryshe Drimadhe. Per te fjetur ka menyra nga me te lirat : cadra kampingjesh me cmime 10 mij lek te vjetra nata, perfshire ketu dhe mengjesin e darken, e deri tek viletat e kompleksit buze detit qe shkojne cmimet deri ne 50 mij lek te vjetra nata. Nese do isha si ty, do e llogarisja qe dhermiu tme kapte dite fundjave, pasi ne darke tek Lollipop at the beach behet nami.. 
> Do sugjeroja qe pastaj te shkoje ne himare, mund te gjesh shtepi me qera me vlere 30 mij lek te vjetra nata, ne himare te sugjeroj te rrish 3 nete, dhe meqe je me makine te levizesh nje dite ne plazhin e livadhit (mos ler pa shkuar ne Blue bay beach), e nje dite ne plazhin e Llamanit (i cilesuar nga new york times si nje 50 nga plazhet me te bukura ne bote). Nje dite tjeter mund te qendrosh brenda ne himare. 
> Ne vazhdim te udhetimit, ske si te lesh pa shkuar ne Sarande ( perfshire plazhet e borshit, ksamilit, pasqyrat). per restorante spo ndalem me detaje se restorantet andej i marin personelin nga Tirana, dhe shume kuzhiniere italiane. Kshuqe mos ia ki merakun ushqimit. 
> Kete udhetim pergjate rivieres un shpresoj qe ta bej perseri sivjet per te 7-tin vit radhazi, dhe qe sme eshte merzitur aspak, perkundraziii. Jugu jone eshte nje mrekulli qe sduhet humbur


Lum si ti! U kenaqke duke shetit. Uroj te mos ndalosh kur te behesh me femije. Personalisht me femije preferoj te ngulem ne nje vend.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Toffee

> telenovela ndoshta jo, por ndonje serial te vogel e te lezetshem e kisha qare..
> Ashtu beja.. merri shenim keto qe shkrova une, dhe shikoji here pas here qe te dish ku te vesh


Serial te tipit nga alpet ne ande??  :perqeshje: 
Qejf o qejf qe beni ju andej...rrofsh dheu i huaj sa per emer  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## inez

> Serial te tipit nga alpet ne ande??
> Qejf o qejf qe beni ju andej...rrofsh dheu i huaj sa per emer


serial te tipit Saint Tropez ose Capri :P 



Vetem se ky seriali im do kete klasiken dhe tradicionalen te nderthurur me modernen  :ngerdheshje: 

Sinqerisht, Ja vlen ta provosh ate itinerarin tim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## inez

> Lum si ti! U kenaqke duke shetit. Uroj te mos ndalosh kur te behesh me femije. Personalisht me femije preferoj te ngulem ne nje vend.


Une ne fakt e pres me shume dashuri ate momentin qe te behem me femije dhe do ja bej hallall qendrimin ne 1 vend sa tme rriten femijet  :buzeqeshje: ..
Po ama kur tme rriten, bashke me mamin per ne Jug  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Toffee

> serial te tipit Saint Tropez ose Capri :P 
> Vetem se ky seriali im do kete klasiken dhe tradicionalen te nderthurur me modernen 
> 
> Sinqerisht, Ja vlen ta provosh ate itinerarin tim


Do kete ndonje kufizim te tipit +12/+18??  :perqeshje: 
Vec kur shkon ne Shqiperi nuk ben pushime..do vizitosh filanin e fistekun..nejse.

----------


## Pirate of Love

Oooouuuuu,ajo Llogaraja inez, qenka shkruar per mua, aty te ngris stenden me flamurin pirat kuq me zi  :ngerdheshje:  edhe te mbush kazanin me kerpudha magjike dhe duke ngrene e duke i kenduar: lali ju ka shpirt, lali ju ka xhan, lali ju ka zemer... te gjitha do ju han  :ngerdheshje:  ... Ole! Ole! Oleeeeeeeee ! se lali, mjaam, mjam, mjaaaam, kuptohet nese nuk e nisin luften keta te votave e te behet bam e bam e baaaam Ole! Ole!  :perqeshje:

----------


## arba.t

dakort me inezin, jugu eshte shume i bukur, por ka dhe ca vende ne adriatik qe eshte shume mire. plazhi i gjeneralit per shembull

----------


## starbright

Jugu eshte mahnites ne Shqiperi, edhe ne Korce e Pogradec eshte mrekulli.

----------


## Erald123

Ksamili, nje alternative fantastike........  :majmun duke kercyer:

----------


## arba.t

inezi i ka permbledhur kaq bukur te gjitha vendet me pikante te rivieres se jugut madje ka dhene edhe info per vendet e fjetjes, sa mua me erdhen ndermend kujtimet e mia ne jug teksa lexoja ato rreshta  :buzeqeshje: . personalisht kam qene ne jale, dhe eshte vertet nje mrekulli, edhe festat tek folie marine jane te papara, ka shume gjalleri, vetem te rinj, mbizoteron nje atmosfere pozitive dhe energjike, madje krijon dhe shoqeri te reja. Nese nuk do te shpenzosh shume leke, mund te zgjedhesh kampingun e jales, qe te siguron transportin, fjetjen dhe mengjes+darke per 1 jave per nje cmim prej 80 000 lekesh te vjetra, qe eshte shume oferte e lire dhe e mire.

----------


## Pirate of Love

> hahahahahaha o pirati i zemrave, te doli fati lal, nisu per Llogara..


patjeter, patjeter... nuk e le, pa ardhur aty ndonje kusulkuqe  :ngerdheshje:  per te mbledhur  lule- shtrydha dhe te filloj me ato pyetjet magjike, perse i ke gjo-sendet e mdhoja ?  :perqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## loneeagle

> Lum si ti! U kenaqke duke shetit. Uroj te mos ndalosh kur te behesh me femije. Personalisht me femije preferoj te ngulem ne nje vend.


ahah Mia, e lexova me vemendje postimin e Inez, por kur mu kujtua gjithe tortura qe hoqa vjet, 100 here me mire te rrishe ne nje vend sepse e shijon me teper. Eshte veshtire me femije te vogel. You need a vacation from vacations!

----------


## stela81

> Une te rekomandoj te besh gjithe rivieren e jugut. Nisesh nga Tirana, shkon ne Vlore, aty te rekomandoj te rrish te hotelet tek uji i ftohte, tek kalaja (Liro(ish rezidence qeveritare, Jonufra, Nimfa etj), qe te kesh mundesi te besh plazh ne uje te ftohte (tek jonufra) dhe ne radhime (do te sugjeroja per jeten e nates st. tropez, mojito). pastaj vazhdon rrugen anes bregut dhe ndalo ca ore per plazh ne orikum. Ngjit llogarane, nese ta ka qefi per klime malore, ne maje te llogarase ka ca vileta druri shume te bukura,eshte si tip kompleksi, e mund te qendrosh aty nje nate, ushqimet i ke shume te mira dhe tradicionale. (nese je tip aventurieri aty ne pyllin e llogarase ke ca kerpudha magjike.. lol). 
> Vazhdo pastaj udhetimin, e direkt ne zbritje te llogarase, ne fshatin vuno, ke plazhin e Jalit, plazhi fantastik por dhe per jeten e nates eshte edhe folie marine qe cdo fundjave bejne beach foam party. E vecante : gjiri i akuariumit, shkohet vetem me kembe. Ke restorante te mira si Juvenilja al mare, dhe Era.
>  Ne vazhdim te rruges drejt jugut, mos le pa pare Dhermiun e vjeter, i quajtur ndryshe Drimadhe. Per te fjetur ka menyra nga me te lirat : cadra kampingjesh me cmime 10 mij lek te vjetra nata, perfshire ketu dhe mengjesin e darken, e deri tek viletat e kompleksit buze detit qe shkojne cmimet deri ne 50 mij lek te vjetra nata. Nese do isha si ty, do e llogarisja qe dhermiu tme kapte dite fundjave, pasi ne darke tek Lollipop at the beach behet nami.. 
> Do sugjeroja qe pastaj te shkoje ne himare, mund te gjesh shtepi me qera me vlere 30 mij lek te vjetra nata, ne himare te sugjeroj te rrish 3 nete, dhe meqe je me makine te levizesh nje dite ne plazhin e livadhit (mos ler pa shkuar ne Blue bay beach), e nje dite ne plazhin e Llamanit (i cilesuar nga new york times si nje 50 nga plazhet me te bukura ne bote). Nje dite tjeter mund te qendrosh brenda ne himare. 
> Ne vazhdim te udhetimit, ske si te lesh pa shkuar ne Sarande ( perfshire plazhet e borshit, ksamilit, pasqyrat). per restorante spo ndalem me detaje se restorantet andej i marin personelin nga Tirana, dhe shume kuzhiniere italiane. Kshuqe mos ia ki merakun ushqimit. 
> Kete udhetim pergjate rivieres un shpresoj qe ta bej perseri sivjet per te 7-tin vit radhazi, dhe qe sme eshte merzitur aspak, perkundraziii. Jugu jone eshte nje mrekulli qe sduhet humbur


motra i paske te gjitha  '' ultra all inclusive''  vetem RRadhimen se ke permend, qe une personalisht e quaj mrrekulli te rivieres se jugut...
shum me bukur se te shkosh ne te gjith rivieren e Antalies....

----------


## presariopresari

> Une te rekomandoj te besh gjithe rivieren e jugut. Nisesh nga Tirana, shkon ne Vlore, aty te rekomandoj te rrish te hotelet tek uji i ftohte, tek kalaja (Liro(ish rezidence qeveritare, Jonufra, Nimfa etj), qe te kesh mundesi te besh plazh ne uje te ftohte (tek jonufra) dhe ne radhime (do te sugjeroja per jeten e nates st. tropez, mojito). pastaj vazhdon rrugen anes bregut dhe ndalo ca ore per plazh ne orikum. Ngjit llogarane, nese ta ka qefi per klime malore, ne maje te llogarase ka ca vileta druri shume te bukura,eshte si tip kompleksi, e mund te qendrosh aty nje nate, ushqimet i ke shume te mira dhe tradicionale. (nese je tip aventurieri aty ne pyllin e llogarase ke ca kerpudha magjike.. lol). 
> Vazhdo pastaj udhetimin, e direkt ne zbritje te llogarase, ne fshatin vuno, ke plazhin e Jalit, plazhi fantastik por dhe per jeten e nates eshte edhe folie marine qe cdo fundjave bejne beach foam party. E vecante : gjiri i akuariumit, shkohet vetem me kembe. Ke restorante te mira si Juvenilja al mare, dhe Era.
>  Ne vazhdim te rruges drejt jugut, mos le pa pare Dhermiun e vjeter, i quajtur ndryshe Drimadhe. Per te fjetur ka menyra nga me te lirat : cadra kampingjesh me cmime 10 mij lek te vjetra nata, perfshire ketu dhe mengjesin e darken, e deri tek viletat e kompleksit buze detit qe shkojne cmimet deri ne 50 mij lek te vjetra nata. Nese do isha si ty, do e llogarisja qe dhermiu tme kapte dite fundjave, pasi ne darke tek Lollipop at the beach behet nami.. 
> Do sugjeroja qe pastaj te shkoje ne himare, mund te gjesh shtepi me qera me vlere 30 mij lek te vjetra nata, ne himare te sugjeroj te rrish 3 nete, dhe meqe je me makine te levizesh nje dite ne plazhin e livadhit (mos ler pa shkuar ne Blue bay beach), e nje dite ne plazhin e Llamanit (i cilesuar nga new york times si nje 50 nga plazhet me te bukura ne bote). Nje dite tjeter mund te qendrosh brenda ne himare. 
> Ne vazhdim te udhetimit, ske si te lesh pa shkuar ne Sarande ( perfshire plazhet e borshit, ksamilit, pasqyrat). per restorante spo ndalem me detaje se restorantet andej i marin personelin nga Tirana, dhe shume kuzhiniere italiane. Kshuqe mos ia ki merakun ushqimit. 
> Kete udhetim pergjate rivieres un shpresoj qe ta bej perseri sivjet per te 7-tin vit radhazi, dhe qe sme eshte merzitur aspak, perkundraziii. Jugu jone eshte nje mrekulli qe sduhet humbur


Shume faleminderit Inez  :buzeqeshje:

----------

